# T-Mac/ Youtube video



## zackredsox (Jan 24, 2007)

This guy is a beast!!!!!!

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/QdxqKQwVNdk"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/QdxqKQwVNdk" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Khm3r (Feb 10, 2005)

nice video


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Love the video. It's awesome.

I love McGrady's "banged" up style of playing. I mean, his move are so large, but incredibly well made and he jumps like a kangoroo. WoW!


----------



## houst-mac (Aug 7, 2004)

Favorite player, favorite song, perfect video :clap:


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Man that song goes goos with any video. Oh and nice video


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Nice to see what T-Mac could do because he is doing them now!


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

very nice find. repped


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Legend-Like said:


> Man that song goes goos with any video. Oh and nice video


"50% pain" goes especially well with T-Mac.


----------



## reno2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

It's ridiculous how athletic he used to be back in his Orlando days...For someone who is 6'8", he could move so effortlessly around the court.


----------



## zackredsox (Jan 24, 2007)

chn353 said:


> very nice find. repped


thax


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

reno2000 said:


> It's ridiculous how athletic he used to be back in his Orlando days...For someone who is 6'8", he could move so effortlessly around the court.


Well, he was younger. He's getting to 28 though... You can't expect him to be in his 18s...


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Can we sticky this pretty please? I think I've watched the video at least 20-25 times, but I love it.


----------



## zackredsox (Jan 24, 2007)

i know, its awsome this should be stickeid i watch it at least 1ce every day. 

i wish i made it, id be famus


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Lol, first explain how the heck do you have so many points...


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

http://broadband.nba.com/cc/playa.p...ia/nba/nbacom/allstar/2007/mcgrady_2007as.asx - Tmac


http://broadband.nba.com/cc/playa.p...dia/nba/nbacom/allstar/2007/ming_y_2007as.asx - Yao


----------



## zackredsox (Jan 24, 2007)

edyzbasketball said:


> Lol, first explain how the heck do you have so many points...



i bet some, and some people gave me alot


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Care to donate to me some points?


----------



## zackredsox (Jan 24, 2007)

sure


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Long live your life, but you are now out of points...


----------

